# Sno-way Poly Wings



## jggarrettllc (Sep 22, 2005)

This is the best i could come up with on my 7'6 HT......ive used em' twice and they have held up great. Hope this helps all u guys with poly plows get some wings and make more green. Also any suggestions are appriciated......thanx


----------



## jggarrettllc (Sep 22, 2005)

0123456789


----------



## jggarrettllc (Sep 22, 2005)

1234567890


----------



## jggarrettllc (Sep 22, 2005)

2345678901


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I see three attachment point to the blade from the rear but only two in front does the piece of curved rubber mount through the blade.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Great minds think alike! SnoWay and wings- winning combination! I did mine a while back, got to use them 34 hrs already in the one storm we got (6" storm) did great. 

A few small differences in how we did them but i know mine are functional and work perfect, yours look like they would too. cool beans dude.
Eric


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Just courious*

Ok so how much of a difference do these wing make? I'm looking to fab my own, do they really work that good?


----------



## jggarrettllc (Sep 22, 2005)

*Awesome*

The wings are wonderful! I think the blade with wings measures 9'6 plus it allows you to windrow with the full width of the blade and no trails. Worth every penny and the time to install, get em from angelos suppy to your door for bout $180. Good Luck


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Nice man. I've been planning on doing wings on my snoway, but was going to build the whole setup. Yours looks pretty clean. I like it. Do you get any trail off between the pro wings and the snoway, or is it tight? Looks like there might be a space. Also, can you take a pic with the wings off. Like to see how the blade looks without them on.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

You're always going to get a little bit of trail off eventually, but the amount you can carry with the wings compared to what you can carry without is significant. It is utterly amazing how much more snow you are stacking per stroke as compared to a straight blade without. You just have to use a set and see to REALLY appreciate what they can do. Just do a search for instance, and there are a hundred postws on here that all have about the same reaction....Wow! This many people can't be wrong,...it's a consensus, - meaning everyone thinks the same thing,..and you hear of NO one who comes back and says "Darn,...I wish I hadn't bought those things".
It is by far the best $180 you can ever spend for your plow. The productivity pays off so quickly that at saving 30% (that's how much more productive they can be - no exageration), they essentially pay for themselves in a night.
Also, to answer DJ's question about the contact points, the point toward the center of the moldboard, there is a solid steel stud approx. 1" dia. that is welded to the back of the wing that protrudes through the board, then a slightly curved (to match the board) larger square piece of steel goes on and acts as a large washer, and the pin goes through a hole drilled in the stud.


----------



## jggarrettllc (Sep 22, 2005)

*Blade without wings*


----------



## jggarrettllc (Sep 22, 2005)

*With wings*


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Thanks. I want to build my own wings and design them so they can tilt forward for a scoop or be straight for a longer straight blade. Don't know if I'll be able to make it happen though. Probably just end up going with pro wings. Are you running rubber or poly on the edges of the pro wings? How does it trip if the pro wings hit? Thanks, Nick.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

*Anyone put wings on a Poly Curtis? (Homepro 3000)*

I like the way the SnoWay Poly blade looks with wings! I have a 7' wide poly curtis, good size for my Tacoma, but sometimes I'd like to add a wing to widen the opening. I wouldn't need to keep on all the time as this might put unnecessarily high force on the Tacoma. Anybody try this? Any Ideas? thanks much


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Nice pics I am interested in doin the same thing with my SnoWay, good plow but its on a 1/3 ton truck F150 and those wings dont look to be too heavy but you can push alot with them.
How was it to put the Pro Wings on? Looks like alittle welding of the bracket and the tubing and thats it then pin it on. 
I found the site they are asking $165 plus shipping so im guessin thats where you get the $180 for them. 
These wings designed for the SnoWay or any plow? 
Wouldnt mind putting them on my Western as well considering I dont have the Contractor Grade of Plow. Just the regular Poly Pro with the Ultra mount. 
Thanks
Matt


----------



## jggarrettllc (Sep 22, 2005)

*some modifications*

They took me a while to figure out but are well worth it payup 
The wings are designed for the meyer plows but thats no problem wesport 
Those are the wings to get but they do require some cutting ( due to the extreme curvature of the blade compared to the meyer)
Also you will have to extend the pin on the back of the wings(i cut off and welded a new one)
I have used mine several times without any cracking around the holes i drilled (i have not been gentle) But i am getting the steel moldboard as a backup $162.


----------



## Case Plow (Mar 16, 2010)

Can you send me close up pics of your mounting brackets? I have the pro wings and I cant seem to figure out how to get them to fit


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Oh bud! This threads from 2006... you could probably start a new thread in the "repair" section And get several replies..


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Case Plow said:


> Can you send me close up pics of your mounting brackets? I have the pro wings and I cant seem to figure out how to get them to fit


The op was last seen here in 2010


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

iceyman said:


> The op was last seen here in 2010


 I might have run into him at a dive bar I frequent,back in 2012,if I see him again in the next decade I'll let him know to log on.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

leigh said:


> I might have run into him at a dive bar I frequent,back in 2012,if I see him again in the next decade I'll let him know to log on.


----------

